
Show HN: Cubbit, accessible like Dropbox, secure like your hard drive - wnd_pn
https://business.cubbit.io
======
summitsummit
spent a min but couldnt figure out the value prop. what was the special thing
it had? im sure google and dropbox could use words like "private", "secure",
"encrypted", and "distributed".

~~~
wnd_pn
Hi there, thank you for taking the time to visit our website!

Cubbit differs from traditional cloud storage services in several ways:

Distribution: traditional cloud platforms run on data centers, giant,
polluting, proprietary square miles of always-on computers. Cubbit, instead,
is the first cloud platform for the general public that is built on a
distributed network of devices owned by the users.

Security: most traditional cloud platforms do not enforce the highest security
standard, as their business model is based on exploiting the users’ data.
Because of this, traditional cloud platforms open themselves to data breaches,
leaks, and a wide variety of attacks. Cubbit instead employs state-of-the-art
encryption, distribution, and a cutting-edge zero-knowledge architecture to
protect the users’ data. Your privacy is guaranteed by the zero-knowledge
cryptographic architecture. Files uploaded into our network are encrypted with
AES-256 and split into dozens of chunks. Each chunk is distributed in more
than one copy via end-to-end encrypted channels across the network to ensure
redundancy and constant uptime. The user's password is not known to us nor to
the coordinator server, and its related randomly-generated encryption key is
stored client-side.

Control: traditional cloud platforms run on proprietary data centers owned by
giant corporations. More often than not, user data is owned by the corporation
running the data center. With Cubbit, you own your data.

Eco-friendliness: Cubbit is designed to minimize the carbon footprint. Thanks
to its distributed architecture, Cubbit saves a lot of energy compared to
traditional cloud platforms, which are burdened by maintenance costs (the data
center needs to be cooled down to work properly) and long data transfers, that
in certain cases can be as energy-consuming as data storage itself.

Doesn’t this emerge from our landing?

